# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Строительство частного дома

## Аркадий

Посоветуйте проверенную компанию в которой можно заказать строительство частного дома.

----------


## Сергей Петров

Смотря в каком городе вы живете там и ищите по объявлениям или у друзей и родственников поспрашивайте.

----------


## Анатолий Валерьевич

Мы когда начинали строительство своего загородного дома то тоже искали проверенную компанию которая занимается строительством домов и мне знакомые посоветовали обратить внимание на https://tiptop-house.by там нам и помогли.

----------

